
Show HN: BalanceViewer helps you get control over net worth, income and expenses - artem31
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/balanceviewer-personal-finance/id1476048552?ls=1
======
artem31
Hello Community!

Another half a year and the second version of my application is released.

Download for free on the AppStore:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/balanceviewer-personal-
finance...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/balanceviewer-personal-
finance/id1476048552?ls=1)

BalanceViewer helps you gain control over net worth, income and expenses in
just 5 minutes per month.

The main difference from other trackers is that you don't need to waste time
tracking hundreds of expenses every month. All you have to do is keep track of
your account balances once a month and add all your income. The total amount
of expenses will be calculated AUTOMATICALLY based on account balances and
income.

How do you track your net worth? What services do you use?

Personally, I have used the Google spreadsheet for years to track my net
worth, as I haven’t found anything that could work all over the world, could
support accounts in different currencies, did not require access to bank
accounts and was really simple.

I know that Personal Capital, Mint, do something similar, but they only work
in the USA and Canada, and without connecting to a bank account they are
useless. YNAB works all over the world, but it is complicated and time
consuming for tracking manually.

I've tried to do it as simple as it can be but at the same time informative
and helpful. I hope you will like it!

If you track your Net Worth - I'll be happy to hear your feedback about the
app and about idea in general to make it better for all of us.

WebSite: [https://www.balanceviewer.com/](https://www.balanceviewer.com/)
(feedback about the site is also important, since I created it by myself)

Video tutorial:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_fNW3xTQ5U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_fNW3xTQ5U)

Thanks in advance!

